
Putting Time in Perspective – Wait but Why – Tim Urban - solarengineer
https://waitbutwhy.com/2013/08/putting-time-in-perspective.html
======
solarengineer
This is a rather old post by Tim Urban at his Wait But Why website.

I find myself regularly going to this article to enjoy being reminded of what
had come before us ( to the extent that we know from records of various
forms).

